

Electric cars and battery swap stations - PaulMcCartney
http://www.mnn.com/green-tech/transportation/blogs/car-battery-swapping-in-israel?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
casca
Car drivers have come to expect a certain level of convenience when fueling
their vehicles. The primary difficulty in the widespread adoption of electric
cars is that this level of convenience is being reduced([1]). These stations
are an interesting experiment in reducing the inconvenience, but it will be
really hard for them to reach the critical mass.

[1] Prices will come down with purely with economies of scale. This can be
enhanced through government intervention with things like higher car taxes,
parking, etc for non-electric

------
jff
Two burning questions:

1\. How much does the cost per mile work out to?

2\. Is it really that smart to start a car-fueling company called "BP"?

